
Ask HN: How do you handle blog post uploads for your website? - jdnordy
Currently, I’m adding markdown files to the github repo for my website, which then deploys through vercel. I use next js and the getStaticProps api and the dynamic routes functionality to generate a page for each markdown file. Right now, this works great as I only have 3 writings. But I imagine as a continue to post, this won’t scale well. So I’m curious to hear what everyone else does for their website?
======
outerouterspace
I use a Node-based static site generator called Hexo [1] for the blog I'm most
active with. I actually wrote about my experience setting up Hexo on that
blog. [2] I went with Hexo because of the availability of themes, plugins and
documentation.

My workflow goes like this: 1) Write blog post in markdown, making sure to
include the YAML front-matter (JSON's also an option), 2) Generate the static
pages from that blog post using `hexo generate` in my CLI, 3) Use `hexo
server` in my CLI to preview my changes locally in my browser, 4) Upload my
files to my remote server (I haven't automated this part yet)

Alternatively, I've tried static site generation & deployment with Node,
TiddlyWiki [3] and GitHub Pages. Although TiddlyWiki's not meant to be a
static site by default (nor a blog), there's a lot of helpful documentation
out there [4] that explains how it can be used in that way. I got a static
representation of my TiddlyWiki digital garden [5] up and running in an
afternoon, whereas Hexo took me a few days to figure out.

[1]: [https://hexo.io/](https://hexo.io/)

[2]: [http://practicing.design/2020/05/02/my-review-of-hexo-a-
node...](http://practicing.design/2020/05/02/my-review-of-hexo-a-node-powered-
static-site-generator/)

[3]: [https://tiddlywiki.com/](https://tiddlywiki.com/)

[4]: [https://nesslabs.com/tiddlywiki-static-website-
generator](https://nesslabs.com/tiddlywiki-static-website-generator)

[5]: [http://meet-me-in.space/](http://meet-me-in.space/)

------
noble_pleb
Just like you, I use github pages for hosting my blog, but I also use a static
generator called Pelican[1] to generate its contents (pages and blog posts).
Its written in python and open source, although other options like Jekyll and
Hugo are also quite popular.

Using a static generator gives structure to your blog content and links, its
also easier to maintain a static site compared to any other method.

[1]: [https://docs.getpelican.com/](https://docs.getpelican.com/)

